

Ask YC: Best computer components shop around Palo Alto? - DocSavage

Fry's is pretty good, but sometimes I need an alternative.  For example, Fry's doesn't have the new Penryn (45nm) Intel processors even though a number of internet retailers have them in stock.  GamePC on California Ave has a good selection but not so good prices.  Is there a newegg-like retailer within driving distance (radius out to San Jose)?
======
bayareaguy
I like HT Computer Warehouse <http://www.htcw.net/index.html> for used stuff.

------
void_star
This might be slightly off topic but for harder to find parts you should check
out Weird Stuff Warehouse in Sunnyvale (it's close to Yahoo). The people are
pretty friendly and it's generally just a fun place to go poke around.

